# Internal Server Error?



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 27, 2015)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but here I am.

Why is it that when I search for certain topic (there has been more than one, but Fumi's Delight for instance), any threads I click on would bring me to this page that says* Internal Server Error*, and I cannot view any of those threads??


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 27, 2015)

The search module can't handle the single apostrophe. Likely a code bug.

Take the url the search gives you ... http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38616&highlight=Fumi's+Delight, then remove the %27 and you're set.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 27, 2015)

I see! Thanks! 

I tried what you suggested, but that resulted in one particular thread.
I tried searching for fumis delight, and then, da da!!


----------

